# Single dose containers/cellars



## FaceandEdge (Nov 11, 2017)

I know this has briefly been covered before, but did anybody manage to find an alternative to the excellent Lyn Weber single dose cellars?

They are currently out of stock at the moment, but to be honest I'm only looking for the glass cellars with the fancy de-gassing lids, not the bean caddy.

I'm a furniture maker so rather fancy making one out of Wenge anyway.

I have been checking out test tubes but can't seem to find any lids, only the plastic stoppers, which aren't exactly pleasing to the eye!

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@FaceandEdge Bit of info here

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43497-Bean-Cellar-Alternative-to-Lyn-Weber&highlight=weber


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've got two dozen of the Lyn Weber commercial (plastic) bean cellars on the way to me from a mate in the USA - the glass ones being out of stock and eye-wateringly pricy.

I now need to get someone to make me a wooden rack to hold them!


----------



## FaceandEdge (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the link dfk41 I have to say I prefer the Lyn Weber ones!


----------



## FaceandEdge (Nov 11, 2017)

The plastic ones were the other option as available without the wooden block.

I still prefer the glass option if I'm totally honest.

However, if you could get away with only using a dozen, I could make you a caddy in exchange for the other 12?

failing that I could make you a caddy at cost in a timber of you choice, they aren't exactly difficult to make, although it would be wise to have a cellar to use as a template.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

FaceandEdge said:


> The plastic ones were the other option as available without the wooden block.
> 
> I still prefer the glass option if I'm totally honest.
> 
> ...


Let's take this to PM. I'll go for a caddy that will hold twelve in any wood that you choose. They are still en-route but I'll gladly send one as soon. As they arrive.

I'm very happy to pay you for the materials and your labour. I'm going to hang on to the second dozen until I see how well they work for me and also on how easy they are to tip into my Titvs grinder!

Thanks!


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Also available here in germany:

http://mahlgut-manufaktur.de/en/product/lww-bean-cellars/

They even offer a 3d print schematic for the caddy. Nothing beats a custom made wooden caddy though.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

sanadsaad said:


> They even offer a 3d print schematic for the caddy. Nothing beats a custom made wooden caddy though.


I downloaded the 3D print files for both the caddy and the funnel. The cost of printing them was prohibitive. Over £150 for the caddy and £40 for the funnel. I tried a number of sites where you can upload the files and they make and send. I decided it wasn't worth it!


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

DavidBondy said:


> I downloaded the 3D print files for both the caddy and the funnel. The cost of printing them was prohibitive. Over £150 for the caddy and £40 for the funnel. I tried a number of sites where you can upload the files and they make and send. I decided it wasn't worth it!


Madness! That's as much as getting the glass ones with a wooden caddy.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

You can take a look at small jars: https://allinpackaging.co.uk/set-jar-50ml-amber-glasscap-black-shiny-en.html


----------



## FaceandEdge (Nov 11, 2017)

pj.walczak said:


> You can take a look at small jars: https://allinpackaging.co.uk/set-jar-50ml-amber-glasscap-black-shiny-en.html


Not sure about the jars, but an interesting web site, just been looking at lids, alas nothing suitable.


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm using some really cheap plastic jars from amazon at the moment. Not pretty but they do the job. IKEA in Exeter is opening soon - maybe I'll give their spice jars a go for an aesthetic upgrade.


----------



## FaceandEdge (Nov 11, 2017)

I might try the test tube route, they are available in 30 X150/200mm. Not sure how a cork would work with the de-gassing process though?

Has anyone tried?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

FaceandEdge said:


> I might try the test tube route, they are available in 30 X150/200mm. Not sure how a cork would work with the de-gassing process though?
> 
> Has anyone tried?


How long are you looking at keeping the single dose in the tube for? I can understand one way valves on things like coffee bags & bulk coffee containers but on something you're gonna empty in a day or 2 it seems a touch overkill.


----------



## FaceandEdge (Nov 11, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> How long are you looking at keeping the single dose in the tube for? I can understand one way valves on things like coffee bags & bulk coffee containers but on something you're gonna empty in a day or 2 it seems a touch overkill.


Of course you are absolutely right ashcroc considering the volume of beans and the short period of time, the de-gassing is absolutely negligible, thank you for pointing out the obvious!!


----------

